# If 100% bonus depreciation goes through on SUV’s



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

How will they account for future use where the car stays above the mandated 51% business use , but say you used the common increased usage 80-90% in year one? 

What will be the process, honor system where tax payer pays back if allocation changes? 

Sec 179 fence straddler, low mileage use so will use actual business expense. When you drive low miles , tax liability is large in rideshare using mileage.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> How will they account for future use where the car stays above the mandated 51% business use , but say you used the common increased usage 80-90% in year one?
> 
> What will be the process, honor system where tax payer pays back if allocation changes?
> 
> Sec 179 fence straddler, low mileage use so will use actual business expense. When you drive low miles , tax liability is large in rideshare using mileage.


With Uber if you drive low miles it equates to low income. Without miles how can you have any income to worry about paying taxes on? If business use changes to less than 50% you'd *recapture* the previous depreciation taken.


----------

